# My first ...........



## rd_ab_penman (Nov 24, 2016)

Attempt at casting some prairie Rattlesnake skin Sierra series pen blanks.
Thanks goes to Don Ward for his assistance.

Les


----------



## lorbay (Nov 24, 2016)

Wow they look awesome Les. Very nice.:good::good: up to Don he helped me a lot in my early stages of casting.

Lin.


----------



## magpens (Nov 24, 2016)

Very nice work, Les !!!!!


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 24, 2016)

Very nice Les. Glad to help out.
Don


----------

